# Brewdog



## homekegger1 (3/7/10)

*** I actually meant Brew Dogs in my post heading *** Brewdogs

Well I have read about them in the Nov-Dec BYO magazine, they sounded good. Scottish blokes trying to crack the UK market with Yank beers. Gotta admit, when I read about them I was unsure of what to expect. 

Well today I walked into a bottle shop that actually stocked them. SO I grabbed a handful. There was the "Trashy Blonde" The "Punk IPA" the "5a.m. Saint" and "Tokyo" More to be grabbed but funds were limited. All in 330ml bottles.

Firstly, I had read that they model off Yank beers. And they are true to their word. Very highly hopped and tasty beers. The one that stood out was the Tokyo. Gave me goosebumps. May have been the 18.2% alc but what a friggin beer. 

A little further research has discovered that they also do a 32% beer and an amazing 42%"Sinking the bismarck" I so want to try that. If anyone knows where to get one of them let me know.

However at 40euro for a 330mll bottle, I would hate to see what it cost's here. 

Having been a massive fan of Rogue beers, I have now found a rival....

"Grrrrrr" brew dog....

Cheers HK


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

homekegger1 said:


> A little further research has discovered that they also do a 32% beer and an amazing 42%"Sinking the bismarck" I so want to try that. If anyone knows where to get one of them let me know.


 
A stubbie of each would set you back the best part of $500. How keen are you to find them now?


----------



## homekegger1 (3/7/10)

bum said:


> A stubbie of each would set you back the best part of $500. How keen are you to find them now?



Simply put, I have tried many many beers. Some upto $70 a bottle. Because at the end of the day, for me it is about the experience. SO "How Keen am I?"

Fairly keen. Not something I would do everyday, But certainly a head wetter for sure. (Some people buy expensive wine and champagne I buy beer)


Cheers

HK


----------



## bum (3/7/10)

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?act=v...p;productId=995

Look forward to reading your review.

I understand some more Bismarks are on their way so keep your eyes open for it (at about $350 per bottle).


----------



## schooey (3/7/10)

You can get a stubby of the tactical nuclear penguin at warners at the bay here in newy for the bargain basement price of $173. See the what's in the glass commercial thread for a piccie... I'm only charging $2.75/view


----------



## Bandito (3/7/10)

I'm getting dejavu asking this (as I know I have heard it before) but is there a recipe for this tactical nuclear penguine? 

Closest match so far is from http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-natio...00521-vqvg.html

Which says: But not every category produced a beer worthy of an award.

The Champion Gluten Free Beer Trophy was introduced this year, but the judges felt none of the 12 beers made from products such as rice, millet and sorghum stood up to the panel's standards.

Entries from 34 countries included a smoked chilli beer, a wooded cherry ale and a 32 per cent Scottish brew, called the Tactical Nuclear Penguin.


----------



## unrealeous (3/7/10)

Bandito said:


> I'm getting dejavu asking this (as I know I have heard it before) but is there a recipe for this tactical nuclear penguin?


http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=214


----------



## scrumpy (3/7/10)

chapel street cellars here in melbourne had a couple a bottles of the nuclear penguin about a month back


----------



## Fents (3/7/10)

what rock have you been under HK!? these boys have been anialating tatstebuds for ages now.


----------



## time01 (7/7/10)

anyone know of bars in london that may have this on tap?


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

time01 said:


> anyone know of bars in london that may have this on tap?




Hahah, you would get a tasting glass worth (50ml shot) for 20 bucks! Like getting a shot of 18 year old Glenfiddich. :beerbang: 

If only places where crazy enough to serve it 'on tap'!


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

:icon_offtopic: I've had Tokyo* on tap. It was US$8.50 for a tasting glass - probably 100ml.

I'm thinking it had been floating around for a very long time because I was getting non of the complexity people are talking about in What's In The Glass (Commercial). All I got was very hot alc. That's it.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/7/10)

bum said:


> A stubbie of each would set you back the best part of $500. How keen are you to find them now?



not so. few of us just picked up one of each from the brewdog shop - the current price for a two-pack (1xTNP 1xSTB) is 79GBP via the brewdog webshop.




time01 said:


> anyone know of bars in london that may have this on tap?




I know utobeer in burough market had a TNP about a month ago for 50 quid.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> not so. few of us just picked up one of each from the brewdog shop - the current price for a two-pack (1xTNP 1xSTB) is 79GBP via the brewdog webshop.



The smiley says everything:


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> not so. few of us just picked up one of each from the brewdog shop - the current price for a two-pack (1xTNP 1xSTB) is 79GBP via the brewdog webshop.


 
My apologies. I did mean when purchased from an Australian POS but I did ignore the whole global markets thing. That's a pretty "good" price. Get both bottles for less that the cost of a TNP here. 

How were they?

[EDIT: weird typo]


----------



## samhaldane (7/7/10)

bum said:


> Get both bottles for less that the cost of a TNP here.



Don't forget the shipping costs, I think it's 35 pounds.


----------



## bum (7/7/10)

You're still looking at, what?, AU$250 less than retail. Good price if you were getting them anyway. Not quite cheap enough to persuade me to put my hand in my pocket though.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/7/10)

haldini said:


> Don't forget the shipping costs, I think it's 35 pounds.



yep - but this includes space for quite a few more beers (we got a bunch of the abstrakt series beers). If it's spliut between a few people over a case off beer the 35 quid isn't as painful.




bum said:


> My apologies. I did mean when purchased from an Australian POS but I did ignore the whole global markets thing. That's a pretty "good" price. Get both bottles for less that the cost of a TNP here.
> 
> How were they?
> 
> [EDIT: weird typo]



Will post once they arrive. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## time01 (7/7/10)

"Hahah, you would get a tasting glass worth (50ml shot) for 20 bucks! Like getting a shot of 18 year old Glenfiddich. :beerbang: 

If only places where crazy enough to serve it 'on tap'! "

apologies, i meant any of the brewdog range, or any rogue as well?


----------



## Tony (7/7/10)

time01 said:


> Glenfiddich.



:icon_vomit: 

sorry....... that was :icon_offtopic:


----------



## sinkas (8/7/10)

did Brewdog pay you for the advert?


----------

